
All Chromebooks debuting in 2017 and beyond will run Android apps - randomerr
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/01/all-chromebooks-debuting-in-2017-and-beyond-will-run-android-apps/
======
finid
Yes, they will. [http://linuxbsdos.com/2017/01/16/samsung-chromebook-pro-
chro...](http://linuxbsdos.com/2017/01/16/samsung-chromebook-pro-chromebook-
plus-will-run-android-apps/)

